# تقرير شامل عن حزام الامان لكل من يملك سيارة



## طارق حسن محمد (8 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

 * هل تسائلنا يوماً ما هي الآليه التي يعمل خلالها هذا الحزام ؟ *

* عموماً يوجد وضعيتين يكون عليها حزام الأمان في السيارة *

* الوضعيه الأولى*

* وهي الحالة العادية*
* هو حزام يلف على خصر قائد السيارة ومن الامام لزيادة الامان *
 * ويكون الحزام حر الحركة تقريبا في القيادة العادية*
* أي بإمكانك التحرك حركات خفيفة لأخذ شي ما مثلاً*


* الوضعية الثانية*

* وهي عند الضغط علي الفرامل*
* حيث ان الحزام يمسكك بقوه مع المقعد ولا يسمح لك بالحركة*
* وعندما تحاول أن شده بقوة لاينشد*

*والان لتعرف على الية عمل حزام الامان*

*كيف يعمل حزام الامان*

*عموماً حزام الامان نهايته اعلى الكرسي الأمامي في الغالب*
*ولكن يوجد شكل خفي داخل الحزام لا نراه *
*وهو البكره التي يلف عليها الحزام *

*كما موضح في الصورة :*

*




*

*و يختلف نوع حزام الأمان حسب نوع السيارة وموديلها *
*و إن كان أغلبها يؤدي نفس الوظيفة ..*


*فهناك موديل يعمل حسب حركة السيارة و هو الموديل القديم أو التقليدي :*
*و فيه تعمل آلية الحزام عندما تتحرك السيارة للأمام*
*فيتحرك الثقل للأمام فيرفع الحد (ذو اللون النبيتي في الصورة ) فيسمك السنون في بكرة السير و الذي بدوره يمنع حركة البكرة ولا يسمح لها بالحركة بعكس الحالة العادية*

*كما موضح في الصورة :*

*



*

*وهناك موديل حسب حركة سير الحزام نفسها *
*و هو السائد في العصر الحالي لذلك فهو أكثر تعقيداً :*

*و فيه يتم الغلق للحزام من خلال مجموعة من التروس و السوست التي يتم تعشيقها معاً بآليه معينه تعمل على إيقاف دوران الترس الرئيسي خلال سنه فرعيه تعترضه لتعمل على إيقاف دورانه ..*

*كما موضح في الصوره التاليه .*



*



*

​يتعرض مئات الألوف من البشر يومياً لحوادث السيارات ، ويذهب ضحيتها عشرات الألوف من البشر ، وقد شغل هذا بال مصممي وصانعي السيارات لإيجاد الحلول المناسبة لمنع وتقليل النتائج المترتبة على تلك الحوادث ، ويعد حزام الأمان ( Seat belt  ) من أهم ما توصلت إليه تقنيات السلامة المرورية لحل هذه المشكلة ، وقد كان له – بإذن الله – دور بارز في تقليل الوفيات وتخفيف الإصابات ، إذ دلت الإحصائيات التي أجرتها إدارة أمن ومرور الطرق السريعة الوطنية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية على أن حزام الامان أنقذ – بإذن الله – حوالي 12000 في الولايات المتحدة خلال عام 2000م ، وأن حوالي 9000 من الضحايا عام 2000م كان يمكنهم تلافي الوفاة ( بإذن الله ) لو استخدموا حزام الامان . 
 تنبني الفكرة الاساسية لحزام الأمان على منع الراكب من الاصطدام بطبلون السيارة ، أو الارتماء خارجها خلال الزجاج الأمامي عندما تتوقف السيارة فجأة نتيجة لحادث إصطدام ، وذلك لأن جسم الراكب يكسب سرعة السيارة ولكن ليس له القدرة على التوقف الفجائي ، وهذا ما يعرف بمبدأ القصور الذاتي . 
 عرض الحزام لأول مرة في السيارات الأمريكية عام 1947م ، وفي عام 1956م وفرت شركة فورد الحزام في السيارات التي ستباع داخل أمريكا ، وفي عام 1964م أصبح الحزام صفة قياسية للسيارات الأمريكية . وبعد ذلك بعامين أصبح الحزام الخلفي قياسياً ، وفي عام 1967م أصبح الحزام الأمامي إلزامياً ، وبعدة بعام واحد فقط أصبح حزام الكتف إلزامياً أي في عام 1968م .
 تتصل معظم أحزمة الأمان الحديثة بهيكل السيارة عن طريق ثلاث نقاط اثنتان منهن داخل هيكل السيارة والثالثة تقع بجانب الراكب وهي التي يستخدمها في ربط الحزام شكل 1 .



 ترصد وحدة التحكم حركة الحساساتالاليكترونية أو الميكانيكية التي تستجيب للانخفاض المفاجئ في سرعة السيارة نتيجة لعملية الاصطدام ، فيعطي المعالج الإشارة للشداد لكي يعمل ، ومن ثم تنطلق الأكياس الهوائية في السيارات إذا كانت مجهزة بها.

*أنواع الأحزمة *

​تحتوي العديد من السيارات الحديثة على أحزمة أمان تربط يدوياً ، بينما قد توجد سيارات أقدم منها تربط فيها الأحزمة آلياً ، وعليه فإنه يمكن تقسيم الأحزمة إلى نوعين عما : 
· الأحزمة اليدوية 
هي التي يتم ربطها يدوياً ، وتوجد عادة في المقاعد الخلفية ومعظم المقاعد الأمامية للسيارات ، تزود معظم السيارات الأقدم بحزم للحوض فقط في المقاعد الخلفية الجانبية ، وفي بعض الأحيان تزود بحزام للكتف ، بينما يشمل المقعد الخلفي الأوسط على حزام للحوض فقط . وبالنسبة للسيارات الحديثة تزود بعض المقاعد الخلفية الجانبية بحزام الحوض والكتف للمقعد الخلفي الاوسط .
· *الأحزمة الآلية *
تعرف الأحزمة الآلية بتلك التي تلتف حول جسم السائق أو الراكب آلياً ودون تدخل منه ، وذلك بمجرد جلوسه على مقعده وقفل باب السيارة ، وتصنف إلى نوعين :
1 – أحزمة بمحرك : تحرك آلياً بمجرد مايجلس السائق خلف المقود ويقفل باب السيارة وفي بعض السيارات حتىى يتحرك الحزام ويحيط بجسم السيارة ، في هذا النوع يجب على السائق أن يربط حزام الحوض يدوياً ، ولكي يعمل هذا الحزام بكفاءة عالية فإنه يجب ربط حزام الحوض ويجب الإشارة إلى أن جميع الأحزمة الآلية مجهزة بألية فك الحزام عند الطواريئ . 
2- أحزمة بدون محرك : ويمكن تصنيفها إلى نظامين هما : 
النظام الأول : وفيه يتصل كلاً من حزام الكتف وحزام الحوض بباب السيارة من الداخل ، وبالتالي يدخل السائق ( الراكب ) من تحته فيلتف حول جسمة آلياً عند قفل باب السيارة مباشرة .
النظام الثاني : وفيه يتصل حزام الكتف فقط بباب السيارة ويتحرك ليحيط السائق بجرد قفل باب السيارة أما حزام الحوض فيجب ربطه يدوياً من قبل السائق . 

 *مكونات حزام الأمان *
 * يتكون حزام الأمان من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية:*
 *· الشريط *
 *يتكون الشريط Web من نسيج مرن قابل للتمدد بدرجة محددة لكي يخفف من آثار التوقف الفجائي للمركبة ، ولا يسمح بارتطام جسم الراكب بالأجزاء الأمامية للسيارة ، مثل عجلة القيادة أو طبلون السيارة أو الزجاج الأمامي للسيارة ، ويتصل أحد طرفي الشريط بهيكل السيارة القوي أمام الطرف الآخر فيتصل بالشداد ، ويوجد على الشريط بين تلك النقطتين لسان قد يكون ثابتاً أو قابلاً للحركة يمكن تثبيته في مزلاج تشكل نقطة الإرتباط الثالثة . يفصل هذا اللسان شريط الحزام إلى جزءين يطلق على أحدهما : حزام الكتف حيث يمر خلال صدر مستخدمه ، بينما يطلق على الآخر : حزام الحجر والذي يمر من حجر ( منطقة الحوض ) الراكب ، تتميز تلك المناطق ( الصدر والحوض ) ، بأنها أقوى مناطق الجسم صلابة ومقاومة .*

 *· الشداد *
 *تتمثل مهمة الشداد Retractor في إبقاء الحزام مشدوداً على الجسم الراكب بحيث لا يسمح بأي إرتخاء يؤدي إلى حركة الراكب إلى الأمام عند حدوث الإصطدام أو التوقف الفجائي ، وبالتالي يجمي الراكب من الاتطام بالاجزاء الصلبة من جسم السيارة .*
 *ويتكون الشداد من جزأين هما :*
 *· البكرة Spool  : وهي الجزء الرئيس في الشداد و يتصل بها أحد طرفي الحزام ويلتف عليها في الوضع الإعتيادي ويوجد لها حافتان مستنتان على شكل تروس Gears . *
 *· الزنبرك Spring : ويثبت على البكرة بحيث يتصل طرفه الداخلي بالمحور الذي تدور حوله البكرة والطرف الآخر ( الخارجي ) يثبت على الجانب البكرة ، ويكون إتجاه لفات الزنبرك مع إتجاه عقارب الساعة ، وهو نفس إلتفاف شريط الحزام على البكرة . *
 *تتمثل مهمة الزنبرك في إعادة لف شريط الحزام على البكرة ، وشده على جسم الراكب مع إبقاء إمكانية حركة الراكب في الوضع الإعتيادي من الحركة إلى الإمام والى الجانبين ، فعندما يسحب السائق ( الراكب ) الحزام لكي يربطه حول جسمه فإن البكرة تدور عكس عقارب الساعة ، وبالتالي يدور الزنبرك بعكس إتجاه لفاته ، مما يولد مقاومة لسحب الحزام ، ولذا فإن الزنبرك يحاول العودة إلى وضعه الطبيعي فيعمل على شد الحزام على الجسم والتخلص من أي أرتخاء فيه .*

 *· القفل *

 *يشتمل كل حزام على آلية قفل تعمل علي إيقاف دورانن البكرة التي يلتف عليها الشريط ، وبالتالي تمنع إستطالته عند حدوث الإصطدام أو توقف السيارة الفجائي ، مما يعمل على بقاء الراكب في مقعده ، وتوجد عدة آليات لقفل الحزام منها :*


 *· الميكانيكية : وتعتمد هذه الآلية بشكل أساس على الحركة ، ويمكن تصنيفها إلى نوعين ، هما :​*
 *- حركة السيارة : وفي هذه المجموعة يتم قفل البكرة عندما تنخفض سرعة المركبة بصورة مفاجئة ، كما في حالة حوادث الإصطدام ، بواسطة قفل يتمثل في ثقل بندولي يتصل بالطرف العلوي لذراعه لسان معدني Pawl يكون اللسان في الوضع الاعتيادي شكل 3-أ.​*
 *

*
 *أما عندما تتوقف السيارة فجأة فإن القفل البندولي يتحرك إلى الأمام ( حسب قانون القصور الذاتي ) ممايؤدي إلى تحرك اللسان إلى الوضع الرأسي ، وبالتالي يتخلل بين أسنان الترس فيعمل على إيقاف دوران البكرة ، ويمنع إستطالة شريط الحزام شكل 3-ب ولهذا يبقى الراكب ثابتاً في مقعده .​*
 *- حركة الحزام :  وتتم نتيجة لسحب الحزام بقوة بفعل التوقف الفجائي للسيارة وإندفاع جسم الراكب إلى الأمام ساحباً معه الحزام ، مما يؤدي إلى دوران البكرة بسرعة ، والتي يةجد عليها لسان القبض ( Clutch lever ) ، فتتولد قوة طرد مركزية تعمل علي إنطلاق لسان القبض ، فيبز عن مستوى محيط البكرة يمر اللسان علي قطعة معدنية محدبة ( cam ) يتصل بها مزلاج له أسنان يتحرك عليها بواسطة مسمار إنزلاق Sliding Pin ، وتؤدي حركة القطعة المعدنية المحدبة باتجاه عقارب الساعة إلى إقتراب المزلاج من الترس المسنن فتتداخل الأسنان مع بعضها البعض فيعمل على منع البكرة من الدوران .​*
 *-الكهربائي : وفيها تحل أجهزة كهربائية محل الطرق المكانيكية لاستشعار أي إنخفاض مفاجيء في السرعة المركبة وبالتالي إرسال الإشارات إلى الشداد لتفعيل آلية القفل ، وقد تكون تلك الأجهزة مرتبطة مع الدوائر الكهربئية لتشغيل الأكياس الهوائية .​*
 *- التقنية الحرارية : وتعمل آلية قفل الحزام بالتقنية الحرارية Pyrotechnice على التخلص من أي أرتخاء في الحزام ، وتثبيت الراكب بقوة في المقعده عند حدوث أي تغير مفاجىء في السرعة أو إتجاه السيارة نتيجة لتعرضها لحادث إصطدام ، حيث يعمل هذا النوع على سحب شريط الحزام إلى الداخل ومنع على سحب شريط الحزام إلى الداخل ومنع إرتطام جسم الراكب بالأجزاء الأمامية من جسم السيارة . تتكون آليه قفل الحزام الحراري ، من غرفة صغيرة تحتوي على مادة مشتعلة ، وتجهز الغرفة الصغيرة بقطبي كهرباء تتصل مباشرة بالمعالج المركزي عندما يتم رصد عملية الاصطدام فإن وحدة التحكم تمر في الحال تياراً كهربائياً عبر الأقطاب فتتولد داخل الحجرة الصغيرة شرارة تمل على إشعال المادة المشتعلة ، وهذه بدروها تعمل على احتراق الغاز الموجود في الحجرة الكبيرة ، وينتج عنه كمية كبيرة من الغازات تضغط على إسطوانة جريدة عمود مسننة Rack gear مستقرة على فتحة في أعلى الحجرة فيؤدي ذلك إلى دفع الإسطوانة والجريدة المسننة المتصلة بها بقوة وبسرعة إلى الأعلى فتتداخل اسنانها مع الترس المتصل ببكرة الشداد فتدور بسرعة مؤدية إلى لف الحزام ، وبالتالي سحب جسم الراكب وتثبيته بقوة وشده على مقعده .​*

 *محددات تحمل الحزام ​*
 *تحدث في بعض الأحيان أضراراً جسيمة لمستخدم الحزام نتيجة القوة الشد التي تتعرض لها المناطق التي يمر عليها الحزام ، وذلك عندما يكون التوقف مفاجئاً وعنيفاً ، ولذ يجب تخفيف عملية الشد على جسم مستخدم الحزام عندما تتجاوز حد معين . ويستخدم لذلك ما يعرف بمحددات التحمل Load Limiters . ويمثل ذلك في إستطالة الحزام بمقدار قليل عندما يتعرض لقوة شد عالية من جسم الراكب ، ومن الأمثلة على ذلك ما يلي :​*
 *· وضع ثنيات في شريط الحزام : تخاط ثنيات في الحزام الأمان بخطوط ذات تحمل شد معين ، بحيث تنقطع عندما يتعرض الحزام لقوة شدة تفوق قدرته على المقاومة ، فيؤدي ذلك إلى فك الثنية ، ومن ثم إستطالة الحزام ، وهذا يعمل على تحرك جسم الراكب قليلاً إلى الأمام ، وتخفيف الضغط على جسمه وبالتالي القليل من الأضرار .​*
 *· إضافة قضيب قابل للألتواء : تعتمد محددات التحمل في بعض الحالات الأكثر تتطوراً على وجود قضيب قابل للإلتواء Torsion Bar في آلية شد الحزام ، وهو عبارة عن قضيب معدني قابل للإلتواء يحافظ على شكله في حالة الحوادث الخفيفة ، ولكنه يلتوي عندما يتعرض لقوة تفوق قدرته على المحافظة على شكله المستقيم ، فيؤدي ذلك إلى استطاعة محدودة في شريط الحزام تساعد في التخفيف من أثر التوقف الفجائي .​*

 *سيارات حديثة وحزام مريح ​*
 *تتمتع السيارات الحديثة – نتيجة للتطورات المتوالية التي طرأت على صناعتها – بالعديد من المميزات والخصائص التي تجعل من حزام الأمان أكثر راحة وأمانأ دون أن تؤثر على فائدته والكفاءته ، ومن أهمها مايلي :​*

 *· ضوابط حزام الكتف ​*
 *تسمح ضوابط حزام الكتف الكتف Shoulder belt Adjusters للطرف العلوي منه بالمرور خلال الصدر وبعيدا عن الرقبة ، تشتمل ضوابط حزام الكتف على مثبتات متحركة لرفع وخفض مستوى حزام الكتف كما تشمل على مشابك توجيه تتصل بداخل السيارة لتحريك الحزام بعيداً عن الرقبة .​*

 *·التحكم في إرتفاع المقعد ​*
 *تتمتع بعض السيارات بمواصفات منها إمكانية التحكم في إرتفاع وإنخفاض المقاعد الأمامية من السيارة Adjustable Seat Hieght مما يتيح للأفراد قصيري القامة رفع المقعد حتى يمر الحزام براحة تامة على وسط الكتف بعيداً عن الرقبة​*
 *· تطويل الحزام ​*
 *عندما يكون طول الحزام غير كاف لربطه حول جسم الراكب نتيجة للسمنة الزائدة للسائق فيمكن لوكيل السيارة المعتمد إطالته لكي يتناسب مع جسم السائق .​*

 *إصلاح الحزام بعد الحادث ​*
 *يلزم في معظم الأحوال – تبديل أحزمة الأمان بعد الحوداث لأنها تكون قد تمددت أثناء الحادث . أما في حالة الأحزمة الكهربائية وأحزمة التقنية الحرارية فإن أجزاء محددة منها يجب أن تستبدل ، لأنها من الأجزاء ذات الاستخدام لمرة واحدة فقط .​*

*وادا كنا قد تعرفنا على اهمية ربط حزام الامان فانظروا من لا يربط الحزام ماذا يحدث له اتمنى ان تكون العبرة من خلال هذه الصور و يربط الكل احزمتهم للسلامة .*

 



 





 


​


----------



## ramadan fathy (2 سبتمبر 2011)

مواضيع رائعة جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ورجاء ان تفيدنا في مجال كهرباء السيارت الحديثة لان معظمها مرتبط بسيستم الكمبيوتر وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------

